# What are the heights for the Poly Block?



## Mia123

Hiya, just curious as to what the different heights are for the poly blocks? the ones with one straight and one sloped side? i had a lesson and i would really like to know exactly how high i jumped (first time jumping in 6 months) and it would be good if i knew the heights for future reference. i also have to keep a record for my DofE report so need to know how high i jumped this week! sorry i don't have my 'own' poly block so can't measure it, but if anyone would be so kind as to tell me or take a few minutes to measure the slots just so i can see how high each are? sorry  and thank you! i posted a video of my jumping lesson, so if you could have a look at tell me roughly what height it is? i think its only around 2 foot maybe 2'3?




i asked my instructor but she just said 'measure it' and i didn;t have anything to so aha... anyway!! thanks so much for your help, i hope i don't come across as lazy but i can't do anything at home....
Thanks again 
PS PLEASE WATCH TILL THE END OF THE VIDEO- THE JUMPS ARE RAISED BY THE END!


----------



## Wiz201

Looked into dimensions, I think the poly blocks in the middle of the arena were 2 ft and the ones you were jumping at the beginning the pole was also set about that height. You and your pony jumped very well


----------



## Mia123

ok, thanks! very helpful! oh and thank you! she's my favourite horse at my riding school (i also share a horse but he cannot jump  ...)


----------



## robinsons

All i can say after reading this is you did a great jump..keep up the good jump both of you!


----------

